# Urban Decay Alice Through the Looking Glass Palette



## fur4elise (Apr 12, 2016)

*Go ask Alice...When she's ten feet tall...And if you go chasing rabbits...And you know you're going to fall...

(p.s. Pink is singing "White Rabbit" for the film! Woot woot!)
**
Urban Decay Alice Through the Looking Glass Palette – New – $60.00*

*The palette features 20 eyeshadows, double ended brush, eyeshadow primer potion and two 24 / 7 eyeshadow pencils. The eyeshadows come in different finishes ranging from matte and shimmer to metallic and glitter.
*







*Source Chic Profile: **http://chicprofile.com/urban-decay-alice-through-the-looking-glass-palette-2016-summer*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 14, 2016)

A picture of the lipsticks
View attachment 53582


----------



## Kaidan (Apr 15, 2016)

Time lipstick omg!! Just when I was going to take a break after buying Vice XX LTD, Spectrum, and the Gwen Stefani palettes a new palette is about to be released soon. ;_;


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm liking the look of that palette! My first Alice in Wonderland UD palette is still going strong.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm here for the lipsticks! Honestly the packaging of the shadows reminds me of their older Book of Shadows packaging.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 18, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> A picture of the lipsticks
> View attachment 53582





DILLIGAF said:


> I'm here for the lipsticks! Honestly the packaging of the shadows reminds me of their older Book of Shadows packaging.


*
^^^^^I agree! I am def more excited about the lippies! I purchased approx. 2 lipsticks this year and one was UD x GS Firebird.  Finally a lipstick that did not tear up my lips! I'm on a no buy for e/s & e/s palettes (except when Viseart Minx goes on sale  )*


----------



## CCKK (Apr 18, 2016)

Bring on the swatches. I missed the first Alice palette and this on will be mine. Needing swatches of the lipstick though. Liking the burgundy and purple but we will see


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 18, 2016)

View attachment 53627


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 19, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 53626
> 
> View attachment 53627



*​Hmmmmm...I need a good red lippie! *


----------



## NATlar (Apr 19, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EZbasvQWkBE

XSparkage review and swatches on the collection!

Quite disappointed in the blue lipstick that's the one I really wanted the pigmentation is so poor and I expected it to be matte!  The eye palette I'm passing too I think some good shades though!!

I do like her swatches of the 3 lipsticks out of 5... Red one, purple one and the dark vampy shade!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 20, 2016)

*More collection information courtesy Temptalia!
*


http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-alice-through-the-looking-glass-collection#more-229039*http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-alice-through-the-looking-glass-collection#more-229039

Sneak Peek Swatches*


----------



## Kaidan (Apr 21, 2016)

I'll skip the palette. I like the eclectic packaging but some of the colors look patchy and powdery which is weird because their previous palettes have been good. For colors I'll just keep playing with Spectrum and the Vices. I still want Time lipstick though.  My wallet will be happy.


----------



## romantic_vengeance (Apr 21, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> A picture of the lipsticks
> View attachment 53582



I need at least 3 of the colors!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 27, 2016)

subbing!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 27, 2016)

*Lip swatches courtesy musingsofamuse

*[video=youtube_share;OeIk2a0_sF0]https://youtu.be/OeIk2a0_sF0[/video]


----------



## montREALady (Apr 27, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 53755
> 
> *Lip swatches courtesy musingsofamuse
> 
> *[video=youtube_share;OeIk2a0_sF0]https://youtu.be/OeIk2a0_sF0[/video]


Wow thats a whole lot of glitter/shimmer!


----------



## NATlar (Apr 28, 2016)

Collection has been released on Selfridges!


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2016)

NATlar said:


> Collection has been released on Selfridges!




I hope it's not a Selfridges exclusive, as I hate having to pay over the top because of postage, and I can't get points or discount there either.


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 28, 2016)

The collection is up at Ulta.com right now. 

please forgive me if this message posts multiple times...this site is acting awful.


----------



## NATlar (Apr 28, 2016)

rockin said:


> I hope it's not a Selfridges exclusive, as I hate having to pay over the top because of postage, and I can't get points or discount there either.



Don't worry Urban Decay online and counters will be getting it between the 1st May and 7th... I asked my counter yesterday!


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2016)

NATlar said:


> Don't worry Urban Decay online and counters will be getting it between the 1st May and 7th... I asked my counter yesterday!



Thank you.  Our HoF sells UD, so I'll keep my fingers crossed that I'll be able to get it there.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 28, 2016)

NATlar said:


> Don't worry Urban Decay online and counters will be getting it between the 1st May and 7th... I asked my counter yesterday!


This includes Sephora I'm guessing?


----------



## xxbluemoonxx (Apr 28, 2016)

Caved and ordered the Alice lipstick and the palette from Ulta. (Although it will probably get here faster if I waited and ordered from Sephora instead.)


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm going to Ulta tomorrow and will probably grab the Alice lipstick! That's all I want lol  It looks so pretty and unique, it'll be a nice color for a subtle "pop" on my lips!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 28, 2016)

*Even though I love all things Wonderland and Looking Glass, the entire release ends up being a skip for me. I am not moved by the palette or the colors & performance of the lipsticks...plus MAC x Chris Chang is coming next week! I am in love with that packaging!*


----------



## rockin (Apr 29, 2016)

NATlar said:


> Don't worry Urban Decay online and counters will be getting it between the 1st May and 7th... I asked my counter yesterday!



British Beauty Blogger says it's a 2 week Selfridges exclusive


----------



## NATlar (May 4, 2016)

rockin said:


> British Beauty Blogger says it's a 2 week Selfridges exclusive



My UD counter and Debenhams are releasing it tomorrow, spoke to them this morning.


----------



## NATlar (May 4, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I'm going to Ulta tomorrow and will probably grab the Alice lipstick! That's all I want lol  It looks so pretty and unique, it'll be a nice color for a subtle "pop" on my lips!



I wasn't going to pick anything up but the girl in this review on the collection is wearing "Alice" on her lips with UD Stark Naked Liner... so pretty so I might purchase those two haha!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUK9aiM0dNE


----------



## montREALady (May 6, 2016)

Just ordered Mad Hatter because I can't see a purple lipstick and leave it alone. Ha. Plus in the last week I got two Sephora gift cards so why not?


----------



## Mayanas (May 6, 2016)

I skip everything


----------



## NATlar (May 7, 2016)

Mayanas said:


> I skip everything



I have too so far... itching for two of the lipsticks I'm trying to hold back but I inow for sure the palette is a total skip for me!


----------



## Mixxi (May 8, 2016)

I checked this line out in store and I wasn't impressed. The formula just wasn't what I have come to expect from UD and none of the colours particularly wowed me. None of the lipsticks called to me either.


----------



## Haven (May 8, 2016)

The lipstick packaging is extremely cheap. Dollar store packaging for a Sephora price.


----------



## NaomiH (May 9, 2016)

I grabbed Alice and Iracebeth from Sephora the other day and should have them Wednesday. I'm looking forward to trying out Alice.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2016)

My swatches
Mirana



Time



Iracebeth



Mad Hatter



Alice


----------



## jackiegeee (May 10, 2016)

Ugh, I want the palette even though I have no business buying another palette ever. It looks so pretty!


----------



## montREALady (May 11, 2016)

Haven said:


> The lipstick packaging is extremely cheap. Dollar store packaging for a Sephora price.



Gwen was the same plastic/design but different print.


----------



## montREALady (May 11, 2016)

[video=youtube;E5fVPCbCgbE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5fVPCbCgbE[/video]


----------



## fur4elise (May 11, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mad Hatter
> View attachment 54116





montREALady said:


> View attachment 54123
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;E5fVPCbCgbE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5fVPCbCgbE[/video]



*Surprisingly, I actually like this the best of the lippies! #teampurple How is the quality ladies? 

By the by, if you are looking for a price break, the Alice collection is on Beauty.com and is eligible for the 20% discount offered through Temptalia. The sale goes through May 28th! *


----------



## montREALady (May 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Surprisingly, I actually like this the best of the lippies! #teampurple How is the quality ladies?
> 
> By the by, if you are looking for a price break, the Alice collection is on Beauty.com and is eligible for the 20% discount offered through Temptalia. The sale goes through May 28th! *



Yeah I'm a purple junkie. I haven't tried it on my lips yet but it feels nice and creamy/smooth swatching on my hand. The color is so gorgeous. The packaging is plastic like I mentioned above, like Gwen's. But so pretty. Oh yes, the beauty.com sale, saw it on Temptalia when I was looking for info on this collection. I have to remember that on payday, lol. I haven't been on that site in ages.


----------



## NaomiH (May 11, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> My swatches
> Mirana
> View attachment 54113
> 
> ...



Do you find Mirana patchy at all?


----------



## montREALady (May 13, 2016)

Omg!! Alice lipstick in person!!! It's gorg! I didn't pay attention to the description on Sephora but when I swatched it at UD today I loved the pink shift! And not like how the MAC Cinderella lippies were, I the UD formula better.


----------



## NaomiH (May 13, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Omg!! Alice lipstick in person!!! It's gorg! I didn't pay attention to the description on Sephora but when I swatched it at UD today I loved the pink shift! And not like how the MAC Cinderella lippies were, I the UD formula better.



Agreed! It's perfect for when you don't want a whole lot of colour but want a little extra something. I want to try it over a couple of liner and lippies to see what it does as well. Did you get Time by chance?


----------



## CCKK (May 13, 2016)

Ordered from Macys and it seemed like forever.  Collection was late coming in. Passed on the lipsticks.  now debating on the XXL reloaded palette. thoughts..


----------



## NaomiH (May 13, 2016)

Just bought the palette off Beauty.com using the 20% and some cash back and only ended up paying 18 bucks for it out of pocket. Woot!


----------



## montREALady (May 13, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Agreed! It's perfect for when you don't want a whole lot of colour but want a little extra something. I want to try it over a couple of liner and lippies to see what it does as well. Did you get Time by chance?



Girl I didn't end up buying it. I said I'd order it from Sephora since I have a gift card, get Ebates and hoard samples, lol. I'm worried that on my lips it won't translate the same though. All I have from this is Mad Hatter. What do you have aside from Alice?


----------



## NaomiH (May 13, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Girl I didn't end up buying it. I said I'd order it from Sephora since I have a gift card, get Ebates and hoard samples, lol. I'm worried that on my lips it won't translate the same though. All I have from this is Mad Hatter. What do you have aside from Alice?



Everything except Time lipstick. I don't have the palette yet,but it's been ordered. So much for me only buying Iracebeth.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 13, 2016)

Some lipstick swatches. Top is with flash and bottom is outside in natural light. Granted it is 8pm so it isn't the greatest natural light. It was really hard to get Alice properly and to capture the lovely shimmer that Mirana has. 

View attachment 54173


----------



## montREALady (May 14, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Some lipstick swatches. Top is with flash and bottom is outside in natural light. Granted it is 8pm so it isn't the greatest natural light. It was really hard to get Alice properly and to capture the lovely shimmer that Mirana has.
> 
> View attachment 54173
> 
> View attachment 54174



Nice! Can I see Alice on your lips? All the lippies have been gone on beauty.com.


----------



## NaomiH (May 14, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Nice! Can I see Alice on your lips? All the lippies have been gone on beauty.com.



Yes ma'am!  I'll post a pic later after I get home from work.


----------



## Haven (May 14, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Gwen was the same plastic/design but different print.



I really like the actual lipsticks/product. I just wish that the packaging wasn't so flimsy.


----------



## NaomiH (May 14, 2016)

Mad Hatter
View attachment 54195


----------



## NaomiH (May 14, 2016)

Alice, Iracebeth and Mirana
View attachment 54196

View attachment 54197

View attachment 54198


It's hard to catch the real subtle pink/peachy shift of Alice. It doesn't add much color to your lips, but I think it makes a nice subtle lipstick and will be nice to add a little something extra to a matte or something.  It was also hard to capture the pretty shimmer in Mirana and Mad Hatter which makes those two unique to my stash due to the nice shimmer effect they both have. Iracebeth is probably one of the prettiest and most comfortable to wear of my matte lipsticks and I'll definitely buy more lipsticks in the comfort matte finish.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 14, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Surprisingly, I actually like this the best of the lippies! #teampurple How is the quality ladies?
> 
> By the by, if you are looking for a price break, the Alice collection is on Beauty.com and is eligible for the 20% discount offered through Temptalia. The sale goes through May 28th! *


The quality is definitely there. Mad hatter is so pretty on, it's a fave.



NaomiH said:


> Do you find Mirana patchy at all?


I didn't...however, time is kinda patchy on me. 



NaomiH said:


> Some lipstick swatches. Top is with flash and bottom is outside in natural light. Granted it is 8pm so it isn't the greatest natural light. It was really hard to get Alice properly and to capture the lovely shimmer that Mirana has.
> 
> View attachment 54173
> 
> View attachment 54174





NaomiH said:


> Mad Hatter
> View attachment 54195





NaomiH said:


> Alice, Iracebeth and Mirana
> View attachment 54196
> 
> View attachment 54197
> ...


Gorgeous, Naomi!!! I agree, the comfort matte lipsticks are amazing.


----------



## NATlar (May 14, 2016)

I almost picked up the palette and two lipsticks today but I never i forced myself not to haha


----------



## NaomiH (May 14, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> The quality is definitely there. Mad hatter is so pretty on, it's a fave.
> 
> I didn't...however, time is kinda patchy on me.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dolly!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 14, 2016)

Madhatter is my type of shade. LOVE It!


----------



## NaomiH (May 17, 2016)

Alice over Cranberry liner 
View attachment 54219


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 17, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Alice over Cranberry liner
> View attachment 54219



Gorgeous! Definitely trying this


----------



## montREALady (May 17, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Alice over Cranberry liner
> View attachment 54219



Love it! I tried it on my lips yesterday at Sephora. It's pretty but I'm thinking I'll chill since I have more MAC Lustres than I care to have that I need to use aka shades that look best with liners. It is on my mind though, I swatched it with MAC Cloud Gait...



Right is blurry but shows that they shine more than the left. 

[video=youtube;fQXFl4xpzhM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQXFl4xpzhM[/video]


----------



## NATlar (May 17, 2016)

I kept saying I wouldn't but I kept going back playing around with the palette and I knew I'd kick myself if I passed haha! I'm surprised the counter still has some left... The lipsticks I got are Iracebeth (totally adore this shade a rasberry red), Alice and Mad Hatter... I wasn't interested in the other two shades! I have read some bad reviews saying the palette is poor pigmentation I'm not sure where they get that from because the pigmentation is brilliant.. even I believe those bad reviews before I had a play with the palette haha!


----------



## louisaloves (May 18, 2016)

Wow I am loving the colour palette, adding yet another UD onto my shopping list!


----------



## NaomiH (May 18, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Love it! I tried it on my lips yesterday at Sephora. It's pretty but I'm thinking I'll chill since I have more MAC Lustres than I care to have that I need to use aka shades that look best with liners. It is on my mind though, I swatched it with MAC Cloud Gait...
> 
> View attachment 54227
> 
> ...



I have zero lustres and absolutely hate them due to the formula, but I love a good sheer shade at times.  If I did have a couple of lipsticks with this kind if finish though I wouldn't of gotten it more than likely.  How do you like CG? I keep feeling drawn to it even though it's a lustre and that usually makes things an auto skip for me.


----------



## NaomiH (May 18, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous! Definitely trying this



Thanks Dolly!


----------



## fur4elise (May 18, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Some lipstick swatches. Top is with flash and bottom is outside in natural light. Granted it is 8pm so it isn't the greatest natural light. It was really hard to get Alice properly and to capture the lovely shimmer that Mirana has.
> 
> 
> View attachment 54174





NaomiH said:


> Mad Hatter
> View attachment 54195






Dolly Snow said:


> *The quality is definitely there.*



*Hmmmm. I bet they used the new formulas for this release, but kept it mum. I'm loving the iridescence of Alice! It could be layered over something. Very pretty. *


----------



## NaomiH (May 18, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Hmmmm. I bet they used the new formulas for this release, but kept it mum. I'm loving the iridescence of Alice! It could be layered over something. Very pretty. *



Thank you!
I believe I read somewhere that they did use the new formulas.


----------



## NaomiH (May 18, 2016)

My palette should be here today!  I wasn't going to get it, but who can pass up paying under 20 bucks for a 60 dollar palette?  I know I can't!  Lol


----------



## fur4elise (May 18, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> My palette should be here today!  I wasn't going to get it, but who can pass up paying under 20 bucks for a 60 dollar palette?  I know I can't!  Lol



*Yay for boxes o' pretty stuffs! 

Again, so tempted by the palette, but I have so many colored palettes...and I have been on this neutral eye kick for a hot minute, to match my now colorful lip obsession!  

Swatchy swatch if you can! I think you and I are close in coloring...more so after I get some summer sun 
*


----------



## NaomiH (May 18, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Yay for boxes o' pretty stuffs!
> 
> Again, so tempted by the palette, but I have so many colored palettes...and I have been on this neutral eye kick for a hot minute, to match my now colorful lip obsession!
> 
> ...



I've been on a neutral eye kick too! I'll be sure to swatch it once it arrives.


----------



## NaomiH (May 18, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Yay for boxes o' pretty stuffs!
> 
> Again, so tempted by the palette, but I have so many colored palettes...and I have been on this neutral eye kick for a hot minute, to match my now colorful lip obsession!
> 
> ...



View attachment 54245

Top row L-R Chronosphere, Time, Salazen Grum, Heads Will Roll, Kingdomy, Lily, Paradox, Hatter, Dormouse,Looking Glass

Bottom row L-R Mirror,Dream On, Royal Flush,Bandersnatch, Chessboard, Duchess, Cake, Gone Mad, Metamorphosis, Reflection.

Swatches over UDPP


----------



## NaomiH (May 18, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> View attachment 54245
> 
> Top row L-R Chronosphere, Time, Salazen Grum, Heads Will Roll, Kingdomy, Lily, Paradox, Hatter, Dormouse,Looking Glass
> 
> ...





AND of course my pic rotated itself causing the order I listed the colours to be in to now be wrong. *sigh*


----------



## NATlar (May 20, 2016)

Can't get enough of "Iracebeth" at the minute it looks amazing a raspberry red and the matte formula feels amazing not drying one bit and lasts for ages <3 I've been using it with "Wonderland" Lipliner from the Gwen Stefani Collection!!


----------



## Kaidan (May 20, 2016)

I got Alice lipstick yesterday @ Sephora. It swatches bleh on my arm but the pink shift shows in all its glory when I applied it on my lips.  It's a very nice and fun version of a nude lipstick.  The formula for Alice wasn't drying at all and it was very comfortable which is excellent for me; however, I'm not a fan of the packaging.  Let's just say that UD does good sheers, lol.  I was disappointed with Time lipstick because it swatches patchy so I skipped it. The palette is pretty to look at but it's a skip for me in the end.


----------



## NATlar (May 20, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> I got Alice lipstick yesterday @ Sephora. It swatches bleh on my arm but the pink shift shows in all its glory when I applied it on my lips.  It's a very nice and fun version of a nude lipstick.  The formula for Alice wasn't drying at all and it was very comfortable which is excellent for me; however, I'm not a fan of the packaging.  Let's just say that UD does good sheers, lol.  I was disappointed with Time lipstick because it swatches patchy so I skipped it. The palette is pretty to look at but it's a skip for me in the end.



Try filling your lips in with a nude Lipliner you love and apply Alice over it'll loop beautiful <3 Time didn't do it for me either I wish it was a matte then it would've been a big hit!!! Mirana is a pretty vampy lip but I have too many of them shades haha!!


----------



## Kaidan (May 20, 2016)

NATlar said:


> Try filling your lips in with a nude Lipliner you love and apply Alice over it'll loop beautiful <3 Time didn't do it for me either I wish it was a matte then it would've been a big hit!!! Mirana is a pretty vampy lip but I have too many of them shades haha!!



Thanks! <3  I'll use it with Ex-Girlfriend lip liner and see how it goes.  Alice and Iracebeth are the hidden gems of the collection. I agree with you about Mirana and Time.


----------



## NATlar (May 20, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> Thanks! <3  I'll use it with Ex-Girlfriend lip liner and see how it goes.  Alice and Iracebeth are the hidden gems of the collection. I agree with you about Mirana and Time.



You're welcome hope you'll love it  I seen a YouTuber "tarababyz" she applied Alice to her lips and then applied Mad Hatter over it... looked so nice I'll have to try that haha!!


----------



## LiliV (May 20, 2016)

I like my Alice palette but I really wish it had more matte shades in it bc it isn't a complete palette for me, I have to grab another palette with mattes to do a look with it.  I think the shadows are really pretty and fun but to have that many and still have to grab another palette to do a complete look (as far as my look preferences go anyway) is a little bit disappointing


----------



## fur4elise (May 20, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> View attachment 54245
> 
> Top row L-R Chronosphere, Time, Salazen Grum, Heads Will Roll, Kingdomy, Lily, Paradox, Hatter, Dormouse,Looking Glass
> 
> ...



*Thanks mama! 

*


NATlar said:


> Can't get enough of "Iracebeth" at the minute it looks amazing a raspberry red and the matte formula feels amazing not drying one bit and lasts for ages <3 I've been using it with "Wonderland" Lipliner from the Gwen Stefani Collection!!
> 
> View attachment 54297



*Love it!  I totally skipped on this collection, but now 3 lippies are standing out to me. Mad Hatter, Iracebeth & Alice! I may have to trip it to my local Sephora...*


----------



## montREALady (May 20, 2016)

NATlar said:


> Can't get enough of "Iracebeth" at the minute it looks amazing a raspberry red and the matte formula feels amazing not drying one bit and lasts for ages <3 I've been using it with "Wonderland" Lipliner from the Gwen Stefani Collection!!
> 
> View attachment 54297


Looks great on you!



Kaidan said:


> I got Alice lipstick yesterday @ Sephora. It swatches bleh on my arm but the pink shift shows in all its glory when I applied it on my lips.  It's a very nice and fun version of a nude lipstick.  The formula for Alice wasn't drying at all and it was very comfortable which is excellent for me; however, I'm not a fan of the packaging.  Let's just say that UD does good sheers, lol.  I was disappointed with Time lipstick because it swatches patchy so I skipped it. The palette is pretty to look at but it's a skip for me in the end.





Kaidan said:


> Thanks! <3  I'll use it with Ex-Girlfriend lip liner and see how it goes.  Alice and Iracebeth are the hidden gems of the collection. I agree with you about Mirana and Time.





NATlar said:


> You're welcome hope you'll love it  I seen a YouTuber "tarababyz" she applied Alice to her lips and then applied Mad Hatter over it... looked so nice I'll have to try that haha!!



Alice was the opposite to me, it swatched lovely on my hand and wasn't much on my lips. I agree on the formula though, I have Ex Girlfriend and though you can't see it, it feels nice, lol! I only have Mad Hatter and it's quite lovely. That mix with it over Alice kind of makes me want to get Alice more now! I for some reason always think to layer a lighter color over a darker and never vice versa.


----------



## NaomiH (May 20, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Thanks mama!
> 
> *
> 
> *Love it!  I totally skipped on this collection, but now 3 lippies are standing out to me. Mad Hatter, Iracebeth & Alice! I may have to trip it to my local Sephora...*



Definitely do it even if just for Iracebeth!


----------



## NaomiH (May 20, 2016)

NATlar said:


> Can't get enough of "Iracebeth" at the minute it looks amazing a raspberry red and the matte formula feels amazing not drying one bit and lasts for ages <3 I've been using it with "Wonderland" Lipliner from the Gwen Stefani Collection!!
> 
> View attachment 54297



Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## NaomiH (May 20, 2016)

I've been enjoying putting Alice over different liners. So far I've used it over Cranberry and RIRI Woo PLWLP and loved the outcome.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 21, 2016)

NATlar said:


> Can't get enough of "Iracebeth" at the minute it looks amazing a raspberry red and the matte formula feels amazing not drying one bit and lasts for ages <3 I've been using it with "Wonderland" Lipliner from the Gwen Stefani Collection!!
> 
> View attachment 54297




You look fabulous in Iracabeth!

It's the only item I picked up from this collection, and I couldn't agree with you more about the formula. It's phenomenal. If the mattes in the new Vice lipstick line are anything like Iracebeth I'll be in serious trouble.


----------



## NATlar (May 21, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Love it!  I totally skipped on this collection, but now 3 lippies are standing out to me. Mad Hatter, Iracebeth & Alice! I may have to trip it to my local Sephora...*



Awww thank you... those are the three I have and they're worth it can't wait to wear Mad Hatter soon!



montREALady said:


> Looks great on you!



Thank you lovely !!



NaomiH said:


> Looks beautiful on you!



Thank you hun !!




BuickMackane said:


> You look fabulous in Iracabeth!
> 
> It's the only item I picked up from this collection, and I couldn't  agree with you more about the formula. It's phenomenal. If the mattes in  the new Vice lipstick line are anything like Iracebeth I'll be in  serious trouble.



Thanks hun and likewise haha I haven't fell in love with a UD lipstick as much as I have for Iracebeth before wish I could've got a back up but they're all sold out here now but I'm lucky enough to get the one so am happy with that !!


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

Quick look I did today using the palette. I used Dream On all over my lid, Gone Mad on my outer lid and crease,  Time to deepen the outer corner, Bandersnatch on the lower lash line, Chessboard as a transition colour and to blend out the bottom lash line to rid harshness, and Looking Glass as inner corner and brow highlight. 
View attachment 54374

View attachment 54375


All the colors seemed to blend together well, I'd suggest using a sticky base and packing on Dream On with a dense brush but I really like that shadow even though it seems to get pretty bad reviews.


----------



## montREALady (May 24, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Quick look I did today using the palette. I used Dream On all over my lid, Gone Mad on my outer lid and crease,  Time to deepen the outer corner, Bandersnatch on the lower lash line, Chessboard as a transition colour and to blend out the bottom lash line to rid harshness, and Looking Glass as inner corner and brow highlight.
> View attachment 54374
> 
> View attachment 54375
> ...



Love it! What's on your lips? I haven't been paying attention but are the bad reviews for quality or just that they seem like the same ole colors? Aside from the packaging, I didn't feel the need to get this because I feel like it's nothing new.


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Love it! What's on your lips? I haven't been paying attention but are the bad reviews for quality or just that they seem like the same ole colors? Aside from the packaging, I didn't feel the need to get this because I feel like it's nothing new.



Thank you! It's Sheer Seduction from MAC's Temperature Rising collection a couple of years ago. They seem to be about quality, though with the shades I've used so far they've been fine. Not the greatest ever,but pretty good for being in a branded palette which I think we all know are usually not as great as regular perm offerings from brands. If you have a bunch of UD palettes you'll probably have some like shades, but it is a nice palette for doing fun colourful looks or you could even get some neutral looks out of it. I'm happy with it and haven't found any real stinkers in it yet.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 24, 2016)

Very pretty ladies!


----------



## rinacee (May 24, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Quick look I did today using the palette. I used Dream On all over my lid, Gone Mad on my outer lid and crease,  Time to deepen the outer corner, Bandersnatch on the lower lash line, Chessboard as a transition colour and to blend out the bottom lash line to rid harshness, and Looking Glass as inner corner and brow highlight.
> View attachment 54374
> 
> View attachment 54375
> ...


I love this look! I am a huge Alice fan and I have the original Alice x UD collab from 2010. I knew I needed this.  I bought the palette, Mad Hatter, and Time. I haven't worn Time yet, but I may this Thursday when the movie comes out. I'll have to use the palette for my eyes!


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Very pretty ladies!



Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I love this look! I am a huge Alice fan and I have the original Alice x UD collab from 2010. I knew I needed this.  I bought the palette, Mad Hatter, and Time. I haven't worn Time yet, but I may this Thursday when the movie comes out. I'll have to use the palette for my eyes!



Thank you! I didn't get the first Alice palette and I've kicked myself ever since. Time is the only item I didn't get and I'm thinking that I need it. I'm so excited for the movie!


----------



## fur4elise (May 24, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Quick look I did today using the palette. I used Dream On all over my lid, Gone Mad on my outer lid and crease,  Time to deepen the outer corner, Bandersnatch on the lower lash line, Chessboard as a transition colour and to blend out the bottom lash line to rid harshness, and Looking Glass as inner corner and brow highlight.
> View attachment 54374
> 
> View attachment 54375
> ...



* 

~ Well I skipped on Iracebeth, too raspberry and cool toned for me and unfortunately Mad Hatter will get returned. *sad face* The color was just too funky. Not quite the purple I was hoping for. It could be that the metallized formula just did not work for me. So I will hold out for the Vice lipstick release and stick with the creams & try a comfort matte or 2 *


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> 
> ~ Well I skipped on Iracebeth, too raspberry and cool toned for me and unfortunately Mad Hatter will get returned. *sad face* The color was just too funky. Not quite the purple I was hoping for. It could be that the metallized formula just did not work for me. So I will hold out for the Vice lipstick release and stick with the creams & try a comfort matte or 2 *



Oh no! I'm sorry they didn't work out for you. 
I'm so excited for that launch and am glad they are permanent. I don't know what I'd do if they were LE. LOL


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you! I didn't get the first Alice palette and I've kicked myself ever since. Time is the only item I didn't get and I'm thinking that I need it. I'm so excited for the movie!


It was my first large makeup purchase and I remember it was released on my birthday!  And I am also so excited for the movie! I'm about to go buy my tickets today!


----------



## NaomiH (May 25, 2016)

rinacee said:


> It was my first large makeup purchase and I remember it was released on my birthday!  And I am also so excited for the movie! I'm about to go buy my tickets today!



Awesome! I'm hoping to go see it next week. I hope you enjoy it.


----------

